# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы >  Microsoft «целится себе в ногу»

## Tcinet

Корпорация Microsoft продлила до середины 2018 год срок существования своего приложения EMET (Enhanced Mitigation Toolkit) – набора эффективных средств, предотвращающих эксплуатацию уязвимостей. Ранее корпорация намеревалась отказаться от EMET уже с 2017 года. Тем не менее, Microsoft сохраняет твердую уверенность в том, что программа более не нужна, и отказ от нее – лишь вопрос времени. По словам руководителям направления защиты операционных систем Microsoft Джефри Сазерленда, EMET, являясь дополнительным, не встроенным в ОС Windows средством защиты, замедляет быстродействие системы и может мешать запуску и работе других легитимных программ. В то же время все защитные функции EMET уже реализованы во встроенных в Windows 10 механизмах защиты.

Однако многие исследователи категорически с этим не согласны. К их числу относится, например, Уилл Дорман, авторитетный специалист Координационного центра реагирования на компьютерные угрозы (CERT) Университета Карнеги-Меллон. Он опубликовал статью, из которой следует, что компьютер, использующий ОС Windows 10 и приложение EMET, по 13 параметрам выигрывает в степени защищенности у такого же компьютера без EMET. Более того, Дорман уверен, что даже компьютер на Windows 7 с запущенным приложением EMET защищен надежнее, чем устройство, защищенное лишь встроенными механизмами Windows 10. Как и многие аналитики, Уилл Дорман полагает, что, собираясь расстаться с EMET, Microsoft готовится «выстрелить себе в ногу», заметно ослабив защищенность своей ОС.

----------

